# My new set up



## Marco Renda (May 17, 2009)

Well after a couple of years of having my garden being looked after by a friend in Nova Scotia I have decided to bring it back to Ontario.

Well I rented an place that has 16 ft ceiling and the landlord rented it to me knowing that I will be growing medical marijuana. I went out and bought all new gear and looking forward to firing up the lights this weekend.

The plants will start out in 2 gal containers and finish in 6.1 gal containers. I will be growing in Pro Mix HP.

Taking care of a garden of this size takes a lot of time

The total grow space is just under 2,100 sq ft. and it will be lit with 24 600 watt HPS. 

I will be vegging the plants for 4 weeks as I want to have HUGE plants at harvest. I will be harvesting 30 plants every 2 weeks after the initial 8 weeks. 

There will be 2 permits at the location my permit is for 127 plants and the other permit is for 58 plants so I will have a helper if I add a 3rd permit it would allow me a 3rd hand.

As you will see from the pictures I have hired experienced electricians as the room will be inspected by the fire marshal as well as the local police.  The room will be monitored 24/7 with video survielance as well as sensors on all doors.

I want to show you the room empty and I will post pictures as it goes along. 

So keep you eye on this thread.

Take Care and Peace

Marco Renda
Federal Exemptee
Publisher & Editor in chief
Treating Yourself
The Alternative Medicine Journal


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

With ceilings that high and plants that big I would have been using 1000w lamps. I have run both side by side and 1000's have a greater penetrating distance. I have since gone to just 600's but I am growing shorter plants now. If I was still growing 5-6 footers I would be using 1000's.


----------



## Marco Renda (May 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> With ceilings that high and plants that big I would have been using 1000w lamps. I have run both side by side and 1000's have a greater penetrating distance. I have since gone to just 600's but I am growing shorter plants now. If I was still groiwing 5-6 footers I would be using 1000's.


 
I do have 18 1000w at my Nova Scotia location as well as a bunch of other equipment and I am trying to find the time to get it.  

I decided to go with 600w due to electrical costs and not to mention heat issues.  I have a friend that has the same size grow room as I have now and all he runs is 1000w and he has a major heat issue.  Since this is a rental unit I really don't want to go to the added expense of putting in cooling units.  

As soon as the Canadian Government gets off their *** and abide by the recent court rulings I will look into purchasing a 10,000 sq ft inductrial unit so I can not only grow for myself but others.  I will be using the facility to also do research and breeding of medical marijuana genetics.

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

Nothing a closed loop A/C unit and air cooling the hoods couldn't fix. I know Can makes a 14" Max Fan that pulls 2000 cfm's. You could cool 8 hoods with that blower. I know running CO2 in that size system is out of the questions so heat will be your only major issue. It obviously isn't room that is a problem.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 17, 2009)

Great set up, and I imigine in Canada, that bringing in cool air to cool the room is fairly easy.
How are your lights staged? Do they come on in 6-10 lights at a time, to decrese the "start up" voltage? Or do they all come on? 

What made your decision to go with soil, and not hydro? It would seem that a hydro set up would be less work and a better control of your feeding. To me, it would be a lot of dirt to get rid of every 8 weeks.

What strains are you currently working with? Are you working strickly with clones, I would imagine yes. I bet your Moms are beautiful!

Speaking of vegging and Moms...is there going to be a seperate area for vegging? Do you use MH to veg? I personally use switchable ballasts to allow me to switch out the bulbs depending if I am veggin' or flowering.

Sorry for the questions man, but I am looking at a bigger set up also. Currently, all my "ducks" are spread out, but I am considering a centeal location. The Laws here in Cali are getting better every day.

I am helping a few patients also. All my patients have a Dr's rec for 50-70 plants, though I only run around 36-40 per patient usuing 4-1000watt lights per patient, giving me about 9-10 plants per 1000w. Each set-up is in the individuals home, making a big headache. We have all been talking about centralizing the grows to one location.

Thanks for keeping up the fight and sacrificing your freedom to help us ALL.


Thanks for coming over to our site and speaking out man, though I don't think alot of folks realize you who are (yet). I do frequent your site for info now and again, so thanks for that.
A few of the Bay Area clubs recomend your site to alot of patients, just fyi. Take care bro!


----------



## Marco Renda (May 17, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Great set up, and I imigine in Canada, that bringing in cool air to cool the room is fairly easy.
> How are your lights staged? Do they come on in 6-10 lights at a time, to decrese the "start up" voltage? Or do they all come on?
> 
> What made your decision to go with soil, and not hydro? It would seem that a hydro set up would be less work and a better control of your feeding. To me, it would be a lot of dirt to get rid of every 8 weeks.
> ...



Each controler takes care of 8 ballasts so all 8 will come on.  

I have grown using both and I prefer soil as it is more forgiving plus the taste of the meds is much better.  I am not too worried about the dirt as I am sure there are plenty of flower and vegtable gardeners who would love to get our dirt free of charge.

We are starting with Purple Kush clones.  We will be working with various strains from known seed banks.  All grows will be documented and we hope to also have smoke reports for all strains grown.

Yes we will have a seperate veg room where mothers and cuttings will be kept.  The space is much smaller than the bloom area but since we have high cielings we can stack all the cuttings

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## PencilHead (May 18, 2009)

Now, Marco, I know you don't use paragraphs like this in your mag.  Right?  You don't, right?

*There will be 2 permits at the location my permit is for 127 plants and the other permit is for 58 plants so I will have a helper if I add a 3rd permit it would allow me a 3rd hand.*


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 18, 2009)

:holysheep: 

:banana:

Nice work, have a banana, you earned it.  Plus you are going to need the energy and by the time you are done you are going to feel like a gorilla in a jungle of stank.  Definitely going to be checking in regularly to see how it is going. :watchplant: :farm: :bong: :stoned: :yay:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Now, Marco, I know you don't use paragraphs like this in your mag.  Right?  You don't, right?
> 
> *There will be 2 permits at the location my permit is for 127 plants and the other permit is for 58 plants so I will have a helper if I add a 3rd permit it would allow me a 3rd hand.*



:giggle::giggle:


----------



## Marco Renda (May 18, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Now, Marco, I know you don't use paragraphs like this in your mag. Right? You don't, right?
> 
> *There will be 2 permits at the location my permit is for 127 plants and the other permit is for 58 plants so I will have a helper if I add a 3rd permit it would allow me a 3rd hand.*


 
Yea I know it's bad and incorrect grammer.  I was never good at English in school but I do get by considering that it's the second language that I learned.  That is another reason why I have someone look over most of my editorials before we go to press.

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## Newbud (May 18, 2009)

:watchplant: :48:


----------



## PencilHead (May 18, 2009)

Marco Renda said:
			
		

> Yea I know it's bad and incorrect grammer. I was never good at English in school but I do get by considering that it's the second language that I learned. That is another reason why I have someone look over most of my editorials before we go to press.
> 
> Take Care and Peace
> Marco


 
I was the opposite--math gave me gas and made me woozy.  Or was that shopping with my wife?  JK.  You take a joke well, that's a great attribute in my little booklet.  I parse words for a living as well and spell like a cretin. Sometimes smell like a cretin.  Peace and luck, brother.  Glad you're around.


----------



## Marco Renda (May 18, 2009)

I LOVED math and art!

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2009)

Marco Renda said:
			
		

> I LOVED math and art!
> 
> Take Care and Peace
> Marco



where is art'..???? He'll be glad to hear that !! 
hee heee. j/k  art is our resident _Red Green_ style comedian..


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

Marco Renda said:
			
		

> I LOVED math and art!
> 
> Take Care and Peace
> Marco



I loved my math and english teachers 

Yes, Marco and I have met in his earlier thread.  I told him he reminded me of Daywalker in the Blade movies.  He walks around during the day, using his real name, while the rest of us vampires (growers) hide in the shadows.  He took that very well


----------



## skallie (May 22, 2009)

are you the real marco renda if so folks he knows what he is doing so dont dare question his methods

lol

skallie


----------



## Marco Renda (May 22, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> are you the real marco renda if so folks he knows what he is doing so dont dare question his methods
> 
> lol
> 
> skallie


 

LOL Yes I am the REAL DEAL!  Now I am an experienced grower but I'm not perfect.  I always willing to listen to others because some strains are more difficult to grow than others.  Folks need to remember that it's a plant and not a baby that you have to tend to the whole day.  The biggest problem with most growers is that they are set in their ways and are not willing to keep an open mind.  Let's face it new products are introduced on a regular basis and some new products do make our lives easier when it comes to tending to our gardens.

If anyone ever has any questions please don't hesitate to ask.  Remember there is no such thing as a dumb question.

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 22, 2009)

well put


----------



## Newbud (May 23, 2009)

There no such thing as a dumb question, only the one you dont ask


----------



## Marco Renda (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is the veg room and as you can see the plants are nice and healthy. They will be going into the bloom area in a week as I am waiting for my venting to be finished in the bloom area. Both pictures were taken from the entrance way of the veg room. 

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## Marco Renda (Jun 2, 2009)

Now I forgot to mention that all plants were topped to promote growth as these plants have stretched a bit due to not enough lighting in the veg room which has now been rectified.  Next pics I post will be of the plants after 2 weeks of bloom so that you can see the difference.

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice set up


----------



## skallie (Jun 2, 2009)

nothing like keeping things small

lol

wow how many plants/lights

rofl

skallie


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco Renda said:
			
		

> Here is the veg room and as you can see the plants are nice and healthy. They will be going into the bloom area in a week as I am waiting for my venting to be finished in the bloom area. Both pictures were taken from the entrance way of the veg room.
> 
> Take Care and Peace
> Marco





> as these plants have stretched a bit due to not enough lighting in the veg room which has now been rectified.


  I "thought" when I looked at the pictures, that they appeared pretty _"spindely"_ and weak stalked  Low lighting and insufficient air movement are 'usually' the culprits 
Why no hoods, reflectors of any kind?
It would seem obvious that a "lot" of useable light is being wasted on the ceiling..
If "I" were going to run w/ no hoods and vertical lights, I would drop them right down "in" the canopy if possible. Allow that light emitted from the length of the bulbs to be beneficial. IMHO those lights are wasting away most of their light far above the canopy.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jun 2, 2009)

(insert something clever here)


----------



## Marco Renda (Jun 2, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I "thought" when I looked at the pictures, that they appeared pretty _"spindely"_ and weak stalked  Low lighting and insufficient air movement are 'usually' the culprits
> Why no hoods, reflectors of any kind?
> It would seem obvious that a "lot" of useable light is being wasted on the ceiling..
> If "I" were going to run w/ no hoods and vertical lights, I would drop them right down "in" the canopy if possible. Allow that light emitted from the length of the bulbs to be beneficial. IMHO those lights are wasting away most of their light far above the canopy.


 
The set up in the veg room was hurried as I had to get the plants to the legal room.  I have the majority of my equipment in my old room in another province and I am trying to get all my aircool tubes and everything else back but am having a hard time finding the time to drive there to bring the stuff back.  Funds are real tight otherwise I would have just purchased new hoods to go along with all the other new equipment.  But I will just wait and see how they all turn out.  The room will be fine tuned over the next little while.  

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------

